
Show HN: Newseon - Gives Market Insights as audio in 30 secs - sssaini
https://newseon.io/
======
hmanan
Used this app and it looks great, love the idea of short headlines which saves
me a lot of time while traveling.

------
sssaini
I was frustrated with good quality but very long articles that give insights
on tech, markets, the economy from NY Times, Bloomberg etc. I wanted a 30
second TLDR just like Reddit. So I built a service to deliver this as an audio
playlist format (30 secs max).

Here's an example playlist on "In Bear Market" \-
[https://newseonbackend.xyz/db/tracks/5e72bd6dc9409e0d5c0af05...](https://newseonbackend.xyz/db/tracks/5e72bd6dc9409e0d5c0af05a).
Here's a quick screenshot -
[https://newseon.io/images/render8.png](https://newseon.io/images/render8.png)
I think it has some potential. What do you guys think?

